# Wie trägt man einen Schild?



## Ferethor (16. Juni 2009)

Morgen,

ich stehe vor der üblichen Klassenfrage, aber nein damit will ich euch nicht nerven, denn ich hab mich für einen Wächter entschieden. Jedoch hab ich da einige Bedenken, da das tanken schwer sein soll. Das spielt jetzt allerdings keine Rolle.

Viel wichtiger ist meine Frage: Würdet ihr es nicht auch begrüßen, dass die Schilder außerhalb des Kampfes auf dem Rücken getragen werden?

Das schwirrt mir so durch den Kopf, da ich mal WAR angetestet habe und die Zwergentanks verglichen habe.

Also, mich interessiert eure Meinung dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (16. Juni 2009)

Ich stelle mir in dem Fall die Darstellung relativ problematisch vor. Es sieht ja schon nicht sonderlich berauschend aus, wenn man einen Umhang und eine Fernkampfwaffe auf dem Rücken trägt. Hier überschneiden sich die Gegenstände recht oft und ergeben ein groteskes Bild. Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte wäre eine Option, was auf dem Rücken angezeigt werden soll (zusätzlich zum Umhang). Da gäbe es dann die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen Schild, Fernkampfwaffe (Speer, Bogen, Armbrust) und Stäben, wenn ich jetzt nichts vergessen habe.


----------



## Siofna (16. Juni 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist meine Frage: Würdet ihr es nicht auch begrüßen, dass die Schilder außerhalb des Kampfes auf dem Rücken getragen werden?



frage mich immer wer diese idee aufgebracht hat schilde auf den rücken zu tragen^^
eigentlich wurde fast kein schild am Rücken getragen! kleine körperschilder waren zb immer am Unterarm "eingehängt"
auch große ganzkörperschilde wurde nicht auf den rücken getragen sondern wurden bei langen wanderungen meist von
pferden transportiert!

ich finde das dieses rückentragen teilweise wirklich bescheuert aussieht deswegen sollte man dies mal abschaffen da es auch mehr als unlogisch ist^^
deswegen nein soll vom rücken wegbleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (16. Juni 2009)

Also für die Option, das ein- und auszuschalten wäre ich auch dafür. So könnte das jeder selbst entscheiden. Wie es aussieht, entscheidet letztendlich jeder für sich und ob das realistisch ist, sei auch dahin gestellt. Schließlich schweben die Schwerter an der Hüfte und die Stäbe am Rücken. ^^


----------



## Estild (16. Juni 2009)

Also, Ich, 60er Wächterdame, bin im Solospiel eigentlich immer mit einem Zweihänder Unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mit kleinen Schilden sieht es auch nicht so Utopisch aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (16. Juni 2009)

oO..eine wahrlich epische und Elementar wichtige und spielbeeinflussende Frage...
Also ich find das Schild hat am Rücken nix verloren, gibt nur kaputte Bandscheiben, ich wär allerdings dafür das man mit dem Schild Snowboarden kann....


----------



## Flixl (16. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn Wächter den Bogen benutzen, schnallen sie kurzzeitig den Schild auf den Rücken.

Das müsste  man nun nur noch dauerhaft haben. Sofern das eingeführt wird, kommt es bestimmt mit dem "Waffen ausserhalb des kampfes in der Hand halten können"-Update hinzu.

Und übrigens, mir ist das ein persönliches Anliegen. Bitte nicht verwechseln Pyrodimi, Ferethor und Siofna:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Juni 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht, denn der Wächter in HdRO trägt seinen Schild auch auf dem Rücken

Also mein Wächter trägt seinen Schild wenn er ihn -ausgerüstet- hat am linken Arm.
Wenn er zum Bogen oder der Armbrust greift, trägt er ihn auf dem Rücken und holt ihn dann im Nahkampf automatisch wieder nach vorn. 
So ist das doch auch richtig.... Wenn er den Schild nicht ausgerüstet hat, ist er auch nicht zu sehen. Er trägt natürlich optisch nur die Waffen und Gegenstände, die er auch im Ausrüstungsfenster angelegt hat:
Zweihänder und Speere auf dem Rücken. Fernkampfwaffen auf dem Rücken. Schild auf dem Rücken wenn er zu einer der anderen Waffen greift. Alle Einhandwaffen links und rechts am Gürtel.
Was nicht ausgerüstet ist, ist auch nicht zu sehen und befindet sich im Rucksack


edit: bevor Vetaro wieder "Nachsager schreit". Das Posting war gerade in der Mache wie Vetaro oben gepostet hat. Kann nix dafür das wir manchmal was ähnliches sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn Wächter den Bogen benutzen, schnallen sie kurzzeitig den Schild auf den Rücken.



Aber falls sowas kommt, finde ich sollten der Schild am Rücken größer sein. Wenn er jetzt am Rücken hängt wird er kleiner als am Arm.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Juni 2009)

hihi, das ist aber nur bei Zwergen und Hobbits so lieber Gocu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie bei den Wafffen auch, sonst würdet ihr mit den Sachen hinter euch den Boden pflügen oder als Anker benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> hihi, das ist aber nur bei Zwergen und Hobbits so lieber Gocu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hätte nichts dagegen, bin ja Bauer von Beruf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen, bin ja Bauer von Beruf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, aber ich würde dann schon den Aufschrei der Empörung hören, wenn in allen dicht bewohnten Gebieten und an Stadttoren Schilder aufgestellt wären auf denen ein Schattenzwerg abgebildet ist der einen langen Schild auf dem Rücken trägt, mit einem roten Kreuz durch und drunter dem Text "wir müssen draussen bleiben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Bürgermeister willl sein Strassennetz zerstört haben
Das haben sich die sozialen Turbine-Designer sicher auch gesagt und es deshlab genau so gemacht wie es jetzt ist.
Und bedenke mal die Geschichte mit den Reititeren. Ich glaub das ist schon gut so wie es ist


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Jo, aber ich würde dann schon den Aufschrei der Empörung hören, wenn in allen dicht bewohnten Gebieten und an Stadttoren Schilder aufgestellt wären auf denen ein Schattenzwerg abgebildet ist der einen langen Schild auf dem Rücken trägt, mit einem roten Kreuz durch und drunter dem Text "wir müssen draussen bleiben"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das schon, aber ich finde der Schild könnte am Rücken trotzdem ein bisschen größer sein. Denn so sieht er schon sehr klein aus^^


----------



## Twinklos (16. Juni 2009)

Ich vermute mal das es auch mit den Rucksäcken die jeder Spieler tragen kann zusammen hängt.
Ich selbst als Wächter hatte auch mal als Zier einen Rucksack, habe auch gesehen das es blöd ausschaut ,das wenn ich im Fernkampf zum Bogen greife und er dann das Schild auf dem Rücken schnallt.
Entweder sie behalten es so bei , oder sie werden noch eine andere Lösung dafür finden.
Sei es vielleicht auch nur eine kleine Optimierung am Zierwerk.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Juni 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Das schon, aber ich finde der Schild könnte am Rücken trotzdem ein bisschen größer sein. Denn so sieht er schon sehr klein aus^^



na Kopf hoch Herr Zwerg, wir wissen doch das es nicht auf die Größe ankommt, sondern was man damit macht...hrhrhr, HAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



`schuldigung...hihi


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juni 2009)

Diese Sprüche gelten für Hämmer, nicht für Schilde. Ich sähe da keinen Nachteil davon das sich Schildtragende klassen die dinger auf den Rücken packen, ist immer noch entspannender als die ganze Zeit das Teil am Arm zu haben.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Faramir trägt seinen Schild im 1. Film (!!!) auch auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Ferethor (16. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Faramir trägt seinen Schild im 1. Film (!!!) auch auf dem Rücken.



Das war im Film. Herr der Ringe: Online orientiert sich aber nach den Büchern!


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Das war im Film. Herr der Ringe: Online orientiert sich aber nach den Büchern!



Es ist egal ob es auch im buch vorkam oder nicht, der Tragstil auf den sich hier viele beziehen ist wichtig und den gibt es sehr häufig, egal ob in Filmen oder Büchern. Und so ein Stil hat nicht unbedingt was mit einer Geschichte zu tun, wonach sich ein Spiel richtet.


----------



## Voodjin (16. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube bei einem Fantasy Game sollte man sich nicht so sehr auf den Realismus versteifen. Ob man den nun am Rücken trägt oder nicht ist völlig egal, solange es gut und stylisch aussieht. Viele der Rüstungen oder Waffen würden so, wie sie aussehen auch niemals funktionieren, trotzem juckt es niemanden.

Man kann sich eher darum streiten, was "stylischer" wäre. Schild auf dem Rücken find ich stylisch. An der linken Hand sieht es auch gut aus. Aber bei Lotro könnte man da schon einiges nachbessern in der Hinsicht. Z.B das man bei alltäglichen Dingen seinen Schild auch mal auf den Rücken packt, oder beim Reiten (entweder auf den Rücken oder am Pferd). 

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es im Mittelalter überhaupt einen allgemeinen Brauch gab, wo der Schild beim Reiten zu sein hat. Vielleicht war das nur bei bestimmten, militärisch organisierten Gruppen festgelegt, aber vielleicht trug es auch jeder, wie er lustig war. Ist ja auch egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pesönlich wäre für mich schon nett, wenn man den Schild beim Reiten am Rücken oder am Pferd hätte, statt, das es durch das Pferd schneidet. Ebenso die Waffen, wenn man Aggro zieht. Vor allem bei einem Speerträger sieht es ziemlich seltsam aus, wenn der Speer durch das Pferd hindurch stecht. Vielleicht so oder so.

Auf jeden Fall muss diese Pferdequällerei aufhören, sonst beginnen sie irgendwann mal Selbstmord. Wie dieser Genosse hier klick.

Ich denke aber, dass mit "Reiter von Rohan" auch hier Änderungen kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich Finde Schilde auf dem Rücken immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein SchwarzOrk läuft immer mit weggesteckten waffen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (16. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Also ich Finde Schilde auf dem Rücken immer cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die haben auch den gemütlichsten Laufstil den ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe. Total geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würds gut finden wenn man Schilde auf dem Rücken tragen oder auch generell mal die Waffen außerhalb des Kampfes ziehen könnte. Letzteres soll ja irgendwie mal implementiert werden glaub ich!?

Und in einem Fantasy-Szenario mit Realismus zu argumentieren ist ja auch immer so eine Sache für sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was solls...da ich einen Waffenmeister spiele renn ich eh selten damit rum und ist mir jetzt nicht sooo wichtig.


----------



## Elrigh (16. Juni 2009)

Als Freund von Simon the Sorcerer wünsch ich mir einen Hut, wo ich einen Schild oder auch meine Hauptmann-Hellebarde reinpacken kann. =)

Ne, im Ernst - es sieht schon seltsam aus, wenn die Hellebarde durch den Umhang hindurch ragt, weil beide Texturen überlagern, bei einem Schild wäre das wohl noch schlimmer. Wenn eine neue Technik dafür sorgen würde, dass der Schild über dem Umhang bleibt und sich beide nicht "vermischen" wär ich dafür.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Faramir trägt seinen Schild im 1. Film (!!!) auch auf dem Rücken.



Film=wayne

Liest jemand überhaupt was andere schreiben?   DIE WÄCHTER TRAGEN IHREN SCHILD DOCH AUF DEM RÜCKEN
Wenn sie ihn nicht in der Hand halten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (16. Juni 2009)

Ein gutes Schaukampfschild, dass auch mal was aushält wiegt heut zu tage gut und gerne mal 2-3 kg. Wer das mal ein paar Stunden am Arm getragen hat weiß, was er getan hat. Auch austrainierte Zwerge hätten wohl (nimmt mans ernsthaft realistisch) über die Spielzeit hinweg Probleme den Schild effektiv zum Blocken und Schlagen zu verwenden. Klar kann man ein Schild auf den Rücken schnallen. So schnell wie einfach nach Hinten greifen und nach vorne ziehen geht das aber nicht mit dem bereit machen.

In irgendeinem Rollenspiel (war's nicht sogar D&D online?) gabs Rüstzeiten. Könnte ich mir bei HdRo auch gut vorstellen. Ich finde übrigens das mit dem Umhang und Langwaffen auf dem Rücken gar nicht so wild - sieht ein wenig so aus, als ob der Umhang extra für die Waffen an den Stellen offen wäre (bissal Phantasie meine Damen und Herren).

Szenario:

Wächter greift einen Gegner an und besiegt ihn natürlich - was auch sonst. Der Spieler möchte seinem Wächter das Schild auf den Rücken binden - je nach Größe des Schilds dauert das mehr oder minder lang. Eine hübsche Animation versüßt einem die Wartezeit. Während das Schild umgeschichtet wird, darf der Wächter nicht bewegt werden. Damit das auch Leute machen, könnte man einen Bonus einführen, wenn das Schild auf dem Rücken angelegt ist. Z.B. könnte die Moralgeneration erhöht sein, da man das Gewicht des Schildes nicht mehr so arg spürt. Kämpfen mit Schild auf dem Rücken und einer Ein-Hand-Waffe wäre dann auch denkbar. Wird man überrascht wird man schließlich kaum noch Zeit haben sein Schild vom Rücken zu binden.

Das war mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Egooz (16. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> DIE WÄCHTER TRAGEN IHREN SCHILD DOCH AUF DEM RÜCKEN
> Wenn sie ihn nicht in der Hand halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Erleuchtung des Tages. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (17. Juni 2009)

Egooz schrieb:


> Die Erleuchtung des Tages.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann erleuchte mich doch mal anstatt es zu ignorieren. Drei Mann haben jetzt schon mehrmals erklärt, daß der Wächter seinen Schild bereits auf dem Rücken trägt, wenn es ausgerüstet ist und er eine andere Waffe oder Gegenstand nutzt. Die Animation ist also vorhanden, was also wollt ihr noch?

Etwa, das der wächter seinen Schild als Zierwerk herumträgt? dann drückt das doch auch so aus. 
Es ist ja nicht schwer zu verstehen und wurde mehrmals erwähnt, welche Logik dahinter steht, daß der Wächter seinen Schild am Arm trägt und ihn bei Nutzung der Fernwaffen auf den Rücken schwingt.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Juni 2009)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Schaukampfschild, ein Schild
> das Schild,  das Schild, das Schild,  sein Schild


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eine Bebilderung für deinen Beitrag. Ein Schild pro von dir erwähntem Schild.


----------



## Cyberflips (17. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, ja hab ich auch gelesen. Du hast auch hundertpro Recht, aber ich gestehe, daß ich meine Beiträge auch immer wieder durchlese und editiere. Trotz das ich weiß, das der Schild männlich ist und es der Schild, seinen Schild, er ihn trägt, usw.
Immer wieder drängt sich jedoch ein umgangsprachlich belasteter Artikelfehler ein. Es ist geradezu ärgerlich wenn ich mal wieder in meinem Beitrag ein "sein Schild" entdecke, oder "er trägt es". Aus einem mir nicht erklärbaren Grund hält mein Unterbewusstsein behaarlich an diesem grammatikalischen Fehler fest und mogelt mir diesen immer wieder unter. 
Anscheinend geht es vielen so wenn ich diesen Thread lese, deshalb sei gnädig. Ist glaub ich auch ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, weil irgendwie hat sich das in Deutschland bundesweit verbreitet. 
Eines Tages wird der Duden geändert und dann ist der Schild offiziell kastriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kir Kanos (19. Juni 2009)

"Wächter greift einen Gegner an und besiegt ihn natürlich - was auch sonst. Der Spieler möchte seinem Wächter das Schild auf den Rücken binden - je nach Größe des Schilds dauert das mehr oder minder lang. Eine hübsche Animation versüßt einem die Wartezeit. Während das Schild umgeschichtet wird, darf der Wächter nicht bewegt werden. Damit das auch Leute machen, könnte man einen Bonus einführen, wenn das Schild auf dem Rücken angelegt ist. Z.B. könnte die Moralgeneration erhöht sein, da man das Gewicht des Schildes nicht mehr so arg spürt. Kämpfen mit Schild auf dem Rücken und einer Ein-Hand-Waffe wäre dann auch denkbar. Wird man überrascht wird man schließlich kaum noch Zeit haben sein Schild vom Rücken zu binden."

Netter Vorschlag. ^^ Aber naja Zierwerk wäre auch schon was.


----------



## Olfmo (19. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Eines Tages wird der Duden geändert und dann ist der Schild offiziell kastriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das läge ja auch im Sinne des gender mainstreamings, dass der Schild zum Neutrum wird, vielleicht fühlen sich ja weibliche Schilde dadurch diskriminiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (21. Juni 2009)

Das Schild - siehe Vetaros schöne bildergestützte Illustration - gibt es ja schon. Es steht zum Beispiel überall und regelt den Verkehr usw.
Der Schild, der den Wächter schützt wird nur umgangssprachlich einfach oft in einen Topf geworfen, weil man von klein auf den Unterschied wohl nicht plausibel genug erklärt hat und weil alle um einen herum so sprechen. Das prägt. 
Deshalb wird das wohl über kurz oder lang so eingedeutscht werden, weil es ja sowieso kaum jemand richtig macht

Das Schild an der Ecke und "das" Schild am Arm des Ritters werden dann ein Teekesselchen mit dem gleichen Artikel sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (21. Juni 2009)

@Vetaro Der Schulmeister-Thread ist am anderen Ende des Flurs.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Gromthar (21. Juni 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.


Echt he! Vetaro, Du kannst doch nicht ständig andere Menschen auf ihre Fehler hinweisen, schließlich könnten sie am Ende noch ihre Lehren daraus ziehen. Unverschämtheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: fällt dieses Thema nicht eigentlich unter die Kategorie "wenn man keine Probleme hat, macht man sich welche"?


----------



## Lexxer240 (21. Juni 2009)

Wen wir schon bei Anischten und Realismus sind warum führt dan keiner ein das wen man zum beispiel einen Ganz Kopfhelm ( also ein helm der nur kleine schlitze für die augen hat) trägt das sich der Ganze Bildschirm so Verändert?..Also alles Schwarz bis auf die Augenschlitze und die Aktionsleisten sind halt weiterhin unten..fände ads sehr cool


----------



## Dwarim (21. Juni 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Wen wir schon bei Anischten und Realismus sind warum führt dan keiner ein das wen man zum beispiel einen Ganz Kopfhelm ( also ein helm der nur kleine schlitze für die augen hat) trägt das sich der Ganze Bildschirm so Verändert?..Also alles Schwarz bis auf die Augenschlitze und die Aktionsleisten sind halt weiterhin unten..fände ads sehr cool



Weil HdRo ein Third Person MMO ist, was du sagst, wäre eine Idee, wenn man ganz ranscrollt, halte ich aber für ein unsinniges Feature, da man viel zu wenig sehen würde und es somit keiner im Kampf benutzen würde, da gibt es wichtigere Dinge.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juni 2009)

Lexxer, du möchtest vielleicht mal die Metroid Prime spiele ausprobieren. Da beschlägt einem sogar der Visor wenn man durch Nebel geht.


----------



## Dwarim (21. Juni 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> PS: fällt dieses Thema nicht eigentlich unter die Kategorie "wenn man keine Probleme hat, macht man sich welche"?



xD made my day.


Apropos Probleme machen: Warum ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigentlich ein Zwerg? Weil dwarf = Zwerg. Ich finde nicht, dass das ein Zwerg ist, wo ist z.B. der Bart?! Protest!


----------



## Kerindor (22. Juni 2009)

Den Vorschlag den Schild ausserhalb der Kämpfe auf dem Rücken zu tragen finde ich gut. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne schnallt man sich den Schild mit einem Riemen einfach um, welchen man im recht fix lösen kann.
Das ist keine Frage des Styles, sondern schlichtweg eine Frage was Praktisch ist. Tagelang den Schild am Arm tragen ermüdet. Obendrein hat man die Hand nicht frei. Da bietet sich der Rücken einfach an. 

Allerdings sind das Detaillösungen die kaum auf der Prioritätenliste stehen dürfte.


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juni 2009)

Also ich wäre dafür das man sein Schild sich an den Gürtel hängen kann oder man es auf dem Rücken trägt. (Kleine Schilde: Gürtel , Große Schilde : Rücken)


----------



## Kerindor (22. Juni 2009)

An den Gürtel hängt man keine Schilder. So klein sind die nun auch wieder nicht. Wie gesagt, die übliche trageweise auf dem Marsch ist auf dem Rücken per Trageriemen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

